# what size of tank for single RD?



## sick_lids (Dec 18, 2006)

alright, i was growing out this fish for a buddy of mine in my 125, but now that i have gotten attached to "King Midas" i am thinking of keeping him, however, i cant unless i put him in a tank of his own. i dont think he will get along with the 2 oscars, jag, and GT. so what size should i get, i have a 55 sitting around, but for a fish that can get up to 16 inches im sure this is too small.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

a 75 would be the absolute minimum! A 55 gal would work for a little while and long enough for you to build enough money and make room for a 75 but it wouldn't work longterm.


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

A 55 gallon


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Well...it's hard to say. For an RD, it would be a 55gal minimum for a _female_ all by herself, or 75gal for a _male_ all by himself. But that fish you have has more than just RD or Midas in it, so it could add a bit of size to a female...so I'd say a 75gal minimum is safest.


----------



## sick_lids (Dec 18, 2006)

i appreciate everyones input!


----------



## chc (Jul 28, 2004)

A 75 would be great, but a 55 could work.

By the way, I wouldn't expect to see many 16" red Devils!


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, 12" might be the max you will see. I plan to keep my midas/red devil in a 55 gallon for at least another year (10 months old now). I like King Midas (stores name away for another time)


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

99% of RDs in captivity would die for 55g of water to themselves.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

dogofwar said:


> 99% of RDs in captivity would die for 55g of water to themselves.


and 99% of Red Devils in captivity will die from inadequate conditions...


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

If keeping a single red devil in a 55g is "inadequate" then how did this one - raised in a 55g - win ACA a few years ago?

http://forums.waterwolves.com/index.php ... 24215&st=0

Bigger is always better when it comes to big cichlids, but come on.

Keeping a RD in a 20H leads to the deformities, etc. that you see in 80% of the RDs and Oscars that you see traded into LFS (where they're dumped into another 20H or a 55g with 4 others).

Keeping one in a 55g, while less than perfect (probably a 125g), is FAR from inadequate (and FAR better than the vast majority of RDs kept by fishkeepers).


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Taking into consideration that midas cichlids grow a bit larger then red devils and that most RD's/Midas sold in the hobby today are cross breeds I would have to say a 75 would be a long term solution with a 55 being suitable for the first year or so, unless you're absolutely positive that your red devil is of pure lineage, in which case you can use a 55 comfortably.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

The original post I quoted was a gross exaggerationâ€¦ and my response was a counter exaggerationâ€¦ yet the principal of it I stand behind as trueâ€¦

The original post I quoted said they would die for a 55... Which means they are in something smaller than a 55... Implying quite smallerâ€¦

I do believe that keeping a RD in a tank that is quite smaller than a 55 gal will most likely lead to an unhealthy, probably dead, fish.

As to the ACA winner in a 55 gal, notice how it is mentioned (â€œWhat's unbelievable was that he kept it in a 55 gallon tankâ€


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

75g for a happy fish to live long term.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

lil mama said:


> 75g for a happy fish to live long term.


 :thumb:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

75, preferably larger, but a 75 is the absolute BARE minimum


----------



## samnewb (Dec 24, 2006)

dogofwar said:


> *If keeping a single red devil in a 55g is "inadequate" then how did this one - raised in a 55g - win ACA a few years ago?*
> 
> http://forums.waterwolves.com/index.php ... 24215&st=0
> 
> ...


Cinderella was kept in a basement for the majority of her life, does it make her less pretty? No just that she had a sucky life.


----------



## thecookiemonster (Apr 21, 2007)

what do u guys think of keeping an RD in a 55g for a year or so, then upgrading to something larger?
Also, is the main problem with keeping an RD in a 55g is the width or the water volume?


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Length is the most important thing with big fish. Volume is important when it comes to cleaning. Big fish = lots of, well fish poop. Big fish with less volume equals more water changes. So to balance the fish with cleaning 75g would be a minimum. You could keep a RD in a 55g for a year as long as you have bigger tank plans in the future. However, an RD would LOVE a 6ft (125g) long tank.


----------



## Jaws (Oct 30, 2003)

Just to clear this up. I have had a female Midas in a 55g for two years now and she reached 10" in the first year.

That said it would be much easier to do tank maintenance if I had the 75g. I have to work much harder to ensure the water is kept clean.

Next time I'll do a 75g for sure.


----------

